# Fusarium wilt???



## daynight (Aug 7, 2008)

Is this Fusarium wilt???


----------



## daynight (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody have any ideas???


----------



## wedginfool (Aug 12, 2008)

i've never heard of fusarium wilt.................where did you hear of that term??


----------



## daynight (Aug 13, 2008)

Online... search it. What does this look like to you?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like PH problems or over fert.
Be more helpful if i could see the whole plant


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

Fusarium wilt is caused by a fungus.  I have never heard of it in marijuana, however.


----------



## daynight (Aug 14, 2008)

Did you ever see half the leaf change color like that while the other side remains green?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29844
a thread i started few days ago where someone gave me a link to almost every deficiency and overdose of watever it be from water to  nutes.  the link also illustrates each one as well as dictates each  one.
  hope it helped. if ya give anyone credit give it to the guy who posted the info on the thread to the link i just posted to that thread....


----------



## massproducer (Aug 14, 2008)

Fusarium is a type of fungi that can cause root rot.  It can infect Cannabis but you are more likely to see pythium before you see fusarium.  Fusarium causes the roots to look reddish, instead of the typical browning look that pythium causes.  From experience I can tell you that pathogenic Fusarium kills quick.

With that said, I would agree with Mutt, it is looking to me more like nute burn or a PH imbalance


----------

